# A couple of carbon fiber grips



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I just finished up a couple of Christmas gifts with a new technique for me. Playing with carbon fiber sleeves over a foam core, they have a bit of a learning curve, but seem very nice when done. I need to experiment with them a bit as I think there's a better way to do them. 

The spinning rod is a St Croix SCIV that has a Batson skeleton seat and carbon fiber split grips. The butt wrap is a St Johns cross in tan, blue and yellow, the split wrap has a short JT dragon scale in the center. The rod is very light and I really like the result. 

The bait caster is a Batson Revelation blank, Alps reel seat and Alps butt cap. The split area has a tan and blue tiger wrap, and the butt wrap is a simple spider in blue, purple and tan. The grips are a little different carbon fiber material than the first, but I really like the result as well.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Really beautiful work Mark. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Top Notch !!*

Really clean , that really is great work !!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Outstanding work, Mark! Beautiful pics, too.


----------



## MAGAGRO (May 16, 2012)

wow....great stuff


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet, excellent eork


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

A true craftsmen


----------

